
Review: The NES Classic Edition and all 30 games on it - clbrook
https://techcrunch.com/2016/11/07/review-the-nes-classic-edition-and-all-30-games-on-it/
======
Orangeair
> The controller ports aren’t as satisfyingly analog-feeling as the old ones,
> but that’s really not a big deal.

It's slightly ironic that the author says this, since there is absolutely
nothing analog about NES controllers -- they're nothing more than a shift
register internally. By contrast, modern controllers do in fact have analog
input mechanisms (although they are of course communicated with digitally).

It seems to me that "analog" and "digital" have lost their true meanings over
time, and come to mean nothing more than "old technology" and "new technology"
over time.

~~~
nnutter
To me "analog" vs. "digital" was analogous to "continuous" vs. "discrete". I
would never have called an NES controller "analog".

~~~
greggman
Agreed, especially because analog controllers have been common in video games
since forever. Apple 2's joysticks were pretty much all analog. Was Pong
analog? (I'm pretty sure the Atari 2600 paddle controllers were not analog,
they're more like mouse wheel). The Atari 7800 had analog joysticks.

~~~
csixty4
The 2600 had paddles & "driving controllers". The former were potentiometers,
the latter used quadrature encoding like a mouse.

All the Pong (and clone) controllers I've come across were analog. But the
Fairchild Channel F's controllers were digital.

------
jsheard
They forgot to mention one nice detail - the included controller can also be
paired with a Wii or Wii U by plugging it into a Wii Remotes nunchuck port.

This means you can use the authentic controller to play the full Wii Virtual
Console catalog, which covers many games not included with the NES Classic.

~~~
ihuman
I am assuming that's why the cable is so short. If it was long enough to
connect it to the console, it would be awkwardly long when connecting it to a
controller you place next to you.

~~~
pbhjpbhj
If only there were a way to make a short cable longer when needed. If they
ever invent it I'll be able to mow my whole lawn.

~~~
ihuman
There is one. Time to mow the lawn before the rest of the leaves fall.

[http://nyko.com/collections/nes-classic-
edition/products/ext...](http://nyko.com/collections/nes-classic-
edition/products/extend-link-for-nes-classic-edition)

~~~
ant6n
How many of these can be used in sequence?

~~~
dogma1138
Quite a bit, each foot does add latency tho, if you switch from a 3 foot cable
to a 10-12 one it can actually be noticeable.

~~~
jleahy
What nonsense, an extra 9ft of cable is ~14ns (given it's completely passive).
A human would struggle to detect 14ms (6 orders of magnitude difference) and
it'll be completely swamped by polling latency.

~~~
dogma1138
1A current in a standard 10 gauge wire has a drift velocity of 23m/s, the wave
propagation is dependant on quite a few other factors. The SNES controller is
on a 20mA loop, with short to ground IIRC and the wire is likely to be 18 or
20 gauge, the velocity is still not nearly as high as you think, since the
loop is interrupted you also have a delay on the sense line. Overall a 30ft
cable adds about 2-3ms of latency to the controller...

~~~
saulrh
Drift velocity is unrelated to signal propagation. Otherwise it'd take entire
days for packets to cross the country to get to you, which is clearly not the
case. If we want to take an analogy, signal propagation is like a sound wave
in the electromagnetic field inside the conductor; in real air, the speed of
sound is clearly faster than the wind.

~~~
shermanyo
> in real air, the speed of sound is clearly faster than the wind

I love when HN users give such simple, real world analogies that are so easy
to visualize or relate to. For those of us from completely different fields,
it really does nail down the concept. always appreciated :)

------
huangc10
As much as I want to support Nintendo, I have to admit I've been playing NES
and SNES with roms on the computer since early 2000s. My parents wouldn't buy
me any game consoles or handheld devices so the computer was the only way to
go.

RetroPie and other hw apps would be fun to set up, but it's just so easy with
emulator and roms that anyone can do it within a few mins.

If you want the nostalgia, just download the emulator and roms and plug in a
$5 usb controller. It'll be over soon and it's back to the PS4 or XBOX...

~~~
daveloyall
I've always had lower end hardware than my peers (still do, except at work!)
so maybe you had a different experience than I did... But here goes my
experience:

Emulators are much harder to play than the original console because
milliseconds matter! Maybe not so much for puzzle games (like the Zelda
franchise)[0] but certainly for action titles...

I don't know much about this "RetroPie", but it sounds like a raspberry pi,
probably running an emulator on Linux. That's not hardware.

On NES hardware, your controller had a very real, physical connection to logic
gates on the CPU (which happened to have a very real, physical connection to
the electrons being shot towards your face by your TV!)

When using an old Nintendo, (or SNES, or N64, but only for SOME games) you got
to experience your own limitations. The machine was faster than you, it never
got hand cramps, etc. But it clearly wasn't smarter, it wasn't BETTER. People
had beaten these games... So could you. You just have to try harder! You'd
find yourself doing funny little things like holding the controller
differently and trying to just shake your button finger, not actually raise
and lower it, to fire as fast as possible...

When you finally did beat a game, you beat the exact same game, the same
_experience_ that other players faced, down to the millisecond.

...

0: Sure, there is some skill, but quite frequently the goal is to unlock some
door or get some item. I never had any trouble playing Zelda games on
emulators.

~~~
ajford
One thing to consider is this NES Classic Edition appears to be an emulator.
It consists of an ARM processor and some flash memory, so it's not going to
get you that cycle accurate emulation any better than the current leading
emulators (other than any improvements brought about by internal knowledge
held by Nintendo).

~~~
oxide
someone has torn it apart. IIRC it's a custom board, but yeah, it's just
emulation.

------
bitwize
I wonder if the author of the article realizes that "protips", while being an
internet meme today, arose as nuggets of gameplay advice from _GamePro_
magazine, some for these very games.

It hit me hard in the nostalgia feels to see that again.

~~~
SixSigma
"pro-tips" appears as a phrase in this 1970 golf magazine

[http://archive.lib.msu.edu/tic/golfd/page/1970jul61-70.pdf](http://archive.lib.msu.edu/tic/golfd/page/1970jul61-70.pdf)

~~~
Sargos
But in gaming culture and all of the references you will see in this thread
the phrase originated from PC Gamer as they used those words for their gaming
tips.

~~~
anonbanker
Try again: Gamepro Magazine[0]. The "Protip" was their intellectual property.

0\.
[http://knowyourmeme.com/memes/protip](http://knowyourmeme.com/memes/protip)

~~~
Sargos
Ugh, yeah, GamePro, sorry. I got my magazines mixed up. I wish I could edit my
post.

------
daveguy
Best review of The Legend of Zelda in the last 30 years:

"Never heard of this one. Doesn’t look very good IMHO."

HAH! Definitely laughed out loud. Great collection of games.

------
Someone1234
Only negative thing I've read about this is that the controllers need a longer
cable (yes, you can buy extension cables but they're $10 per controller, on a
$60 system that is pricey).

Aside from that it is a great value proposition. A lot of games, good
hardware, and updated to work via standard HDMI/USB.

I'm hoping that if this is a runaway success that Nintendo will consider doing
a SNES, N64, and Gamecube version.

~~~
runevault
If this does even half as well as I expect, they would be insane not to do an
SNES one. N64 and Gamecube are more interesting as, while both platforms had
some good games, 1) the controllers were absurd, and 2) they don't have the
same nostalgia feel with a wider audience that the first 2 Nintendo consoles
do.

What gets interesting is what games do they put on the SNES? I would dearly
love to see stuff like FF 3/6 and CT on there, SMW... god building a list of
30 such games would take hours to trim down.

~~~
cableshaft
> What gets interesting is what games do they put on the SNES? ...building a
> list of 30 such games would take hours to trim down.

Took me ten minutes. Although if I knew it weren't super unlikely, I would
sneak Uniracers and EVO: Search for Eden onto this list. Also, yes I know
there are a ton more great games for SNES. It was an awesome system. But these
seem like good candidates.

* Chrono Trigger * Donkey Kong Country * Donkey Kong Country 2 * Earthbound * F-Zero * Final Fight * Final Fantasy 2 * Final Fantasy 3 * Harvest Moon * Illusion of Gaia * Legend of Zelda: Link to the Past * Mega Man X * Killer Instinct * NBA Jam * Pilotwings * Secret of Mana * Sim City * Star Fox * Super Street Fighter 2 Turbo * Super Castlevania IV * Super Ghouls n' Ghosts * Super Mario Kart * Super Mario World * Super Mario World 2: Yoshi's Island * Super Metroid * Super Punch-Out!!! * Super R-Type 3 * Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles 4: Turtles in Time * Tetris Attack * Zombies Ate My Neighbors

~~~
yoodenvranx
You missed a Bomberman game in your list. We used to play Super Bomberman 5
(?) on an emulator and we had tons of fun.

~~~
Scuds
While (relatively)lots of attention has been given to Saturn Bomberman,
Bomberman 5 is a grossly underrated game especially in the battle mode.
Emulation let us look at an entirely undiscovered world of games that never
left the Japanese market.

Thing is, Konami have swallowed Hudson Soft, and then dragged it into the
ocean after they've left the games market. So many classic IPs from the 80's
and 90's.

------
logfromblammo
There are only so many times that I will repurchase the same old games for the
sake of nostalgia. This isn't like re-buying the white album again because the
record vinyl wore out. Nor is it re-buying Thriller because the cassette tape
broke. This is more akin to that time you bought Beauty and the Beast on Blu-
Ray when you already bought it on DVD and on VHS.

The only way I would be on board with this is if it shipped with every NES
title Nintendo currently owns the rights to, and also had the capability to
install the full catalogs of other companies, such as Square Enix / Taito,
Tengen, Bandai Namco, or any of the other successor companies to the original
NES game developers.

Sell the complete NES catalog--or as close to it as the lawyers can work out--
just one last, final time, and keep that same device on the market years into
the future, and I will _consider_ buying it. Otherwise, this is yet another
iteration of re-buying the original NES games on a different console platform.
Not falling for that, Nintendo.

The review touts "only $2 per game!" but in today's market, $2 will get you
far superior games from studios and developers that need it today to buy their
top ramen noodles for the day after tomorrow. The original Legend of Zelda
just isn't _that_ great of a game, and I already bought it once. I'd rather
buy something new (to me) through Steam, GOG, or Humble.

~~~
bunderbunder
I've never purchased most these games because they weren't previously
available to me at a reasonable price. (SMS as a kid, remakes for GBA were
expensive, etc. etc.) For me, this product is pretty darned attractive. I tend
to enjoy classic games more than most modern ones, and it gives me a much-
desired way to play retro games without pirating them, at a pretty darn decent
price.

The only thing that could be better is if they were to just sell all the games
bundled up in one application on GOG or Steam. I'd much rather have the option
to play them on my laptop than be tethered to a TV all the time.

------
mgliwka
It's running Linux, btw.: [http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2016/11/nintendo-nes-
classic-sing...](http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2016/11/nintendo-nes-classic-
single-board-pc-linux)

~~~
randomsofr
They say that is running linux because they found some GPL licenses on the
legal notice, but that notice didn't say anything about linux.

~~~
beefhash
Except that it does:
[https://twitter.com/derrekr6/status/794585949195960320](https://twitter.com/derrekr6/status/794585949195960320)

------
satysin
I hope this sells well as I would love to see a SNES/Famicon Classic Edition.
That was the console of my childhood :)

~~~
jsheard
The NES Classics hardware is such massive overkill for NES emulation that I
suspect they designed the platform to be reused in a future SNES Classic.

[http://www.technobuffalo.com/2016/11/04/nes-classic-more-
pow...](http://www.technobuffalo.com/2016/11/04/nes-classic-more-powerful-
than-wii-and-3ds/)

~~~
satysin
Interesting. I knew it would be good enough to do SNES games but I am quite
surprised it is actually more powerful than the 3DS and Wii. Then again the
Wii is 10 years old so yeah it makes sense. Wow that 10 years went fast.

~~~
Kadin
There can be a lot of emulation overhead, depending on how the emulation is
done. So the fact that the hardware is more powerful than the Wii doesn't mean
you could successfully do a high-fidelity Wii emulator on it.

It was only relatively recently that you could run a high-fidelity (bit-
perfect, cycle-by-cycle actual emulation of the underlying hardware) emulator
of an N64 on a PC. E.g. Project64 required a Pentium 4 with 1GB RAM and a
GeForce 9000 in order to emulate a 94MHz R4300i and its vector coprocessor.
(And I'm not sure how many shortcuts Project64 takes.)

Anyway, it might be that the hardware is overkill because they want to use it
for other platforms, or it could just be that they're doing very high-fidelity
emulation and are just beating the performance problems into submission with
transistors.

------
jason_slack
What I find odd is that no retailer seems to have pre-orders. Game Stop says
"Unavailable" and the same on Amazon. Nintendo doesn't have it listed to pre-
order on its site either.

I wonder who will carry these? I live in a small town that ironically has 2
Game Stops so I should be able to snag on on 11/11 if they are carrying it.

~~~
douche
Isn't restricting supply standard operating procedure for Nintendo? I want to
think that I read about that with the original NES and SNES in _Console Wars_
, but I could be mistaken.

~~~
r00fus
Same with the Wii when it first came out. Couldn't get one for months and
finally I gave up.

------
milge
The first time this was announced, I was excited to pick one up. From the
article comments, I read about RetroPie. Since I had a raspberry pi lying
around, I loaded it with BerryBoot and put RetroPie on it. A 20 year old
Playstation to USB controller adapter just worked on RetroPie. We used an old
xbox controller for the second controller and have had a ton of fun playing
old SNES 2 player games. For the people not willing to put in that much work,
this system will work perfectly.

------
grillvogel
I have a feeling this thing is going to be the tickle me elmo of 2016

~~~
devopsproject
don't encourage the scalpers

~~~
intralizee
Seems more of a warning to people that are late to Christmas shopping. Very
likely this will be on eBay for $100 if short supply from Nintendo.

~~~
muzzio
Nintendo seems to do nothing BUT short-supply their hardware, based on their
history with amiibo, the gamecube controller accessory, the original wii,
pokewalkers...

------
Touche
I wonder how much it would cost for the entire NES catalog, or even if they
would be able to do that (b/c of licensing issues). I feel like if I bought
this thing I would think about some game from my childhood and it wouldn't be
included.

------
zoidb
> Notice something about the title? Yeah, it isn’t Mike Tyson’s Punch-Out!!
> The game is exactly the same, but you fight a palette-swapped Tyson at the
> end — they made him white and changed his name to Mr. Dream. Sad, really,
> but how often did you even get that far? Turns out this is a great party
> game.

What a shame :( I wonder how much extra money it would have cost them for the
licensing.

~~~
thrownblown
I don't think it's a license issue, it was more of that Mike Tyson criminal
convictions that caused Nintendo to replace him when they re released the
game.

~~~
stormbrew
It's both. The licence expired and Nintendo didn't renew for obvious reasons.
Also the game was rereleased for the nes as punch out in 1990, so it's still
an authentic original nes game.

------
rconti
$60. $60!

I remember spending $65.99 of my allowance for Super Mario 3.

Don't let anyone tell you that games are expensive these days.

~~~
disease
I distinctly remember that getting 'Strider' for Sega Genesis as a birthday
present had to count as the entire gift from my parents because of its $80
price tag. And that's in 1990 dollars!

I'd argue that today's games are both less expensive and contain a wider array
of content. Just look at all the stuff you get with something like GTA 5.

~~~
atom-morgan
Wow. I thought the increase from $50-60 a few years ago was crazy. I had no
idea prices back then were higher.

------
samlittlewood
Looks like it is Allwinner R16 SoC - Quad A7 + MAli 400.

[https://www.pcper.com/news/Systems/NES-Classic-PCB-
Pictured-...](https://www.pcper.com/news/Systems/NES-Classic-PCB-Pictured-
Online)

Wow - but I can see that it will be cheap.

------
6stringmerc
This is something I look forward to purchasing all in (System, 2 controllers,
cable extenders) for $30 in the Fall of 2017, because it doesn't look like a
DRM/lock-in type system and I get a hunch these will pop up on CraigsList with
regularity in the not too distant future. $60 + $10 + $20 for extension
controllers adds up to me (that's 24 sets of guitar strings at 3 for $10 deal
prices) but I'm not mentioning this to complain about their pricing model. I
think it'll do great. Hence my eager anticipation to get one eventually.

~~~
voltagex_
What does DRM have to do with future / second hand pricing?

------
krylon
Oh man, when I was ten, the neighbor's kids had an NES, and we spent entire
weekends in front of it. It did eventually die down when we discovered AD&D,
but still - we spent a lot of time playing Mario Bros, Zelda, etc. The wave of
nostalgia hitting me is irresistible.

Just checked: Amazon (in Germany) knows of this thing, but says it is not
available. Does not list a price, either. :-(

~~~
manarth
Techcrunch must have had a pre-release version for the review…the release date
is 11 November (10 November for Australia/Japan). EU pricing is reportedly
€59.95.

------
OrwellianChild
The release of this actually prompted me to finally build a hardware emulator
using Raspberry Pi and RetroPie. For about the same price, you can get a box
and controller that will run Everything from N64 and PS1 down to the old
school Ataris and NES games. Not a bad project and all the necessary kit is
available on Amazon...

~~~
serge2k
Plus you get added bonus of not giving the money to the people who made the
games.

I do use emulation, but they are making an effort to sell the games.

~~~
OrwellianChild
I get it. It's a compromise, since I owned all those original systems back in
the day.

This is the same problem faced by other media during the transition to
digital... The NES Classic isn't upgradable, can't add games, won't do SNES,
nevermind N64. Similar efforts to play these old classics on 3DS would have
cost $100 for the console and then $30+ per game _for games I 've already
purchased, which are 30 years old_.

There may be a time in the future when there is an all-in solution to this
problem, and at that point I might support the purchase of a 1st-Party
solution, like I have with the rest of my media and hardware over time. I
still avoid almost every digital-only, non-transferable purchase for the same
reason, however.

~~~
serge2k
> $30+ per game

Drastically overstating the price of virtual console games. For example,
[http://www.nintendo.com/games/detail/super-mario-
bros-3-3ds](http://www.nintendo.com/games/detail/super-mario-bros-3-3ds)

edit:

Ocarina of Time is 10 dollars on virtual console.

The 3ds remake might be $30, but it is an updated version of the game. OoT is
also < 20 years old, not 30.

------
aluminussoma
Good luck getting your hands on one. Nintendo appears to be botching the
supply chain (as usual!). Stores know this will be one of the hottest products
of the season but my contacts tell me they are getting very little information
on when they will get more after the first day sellout and how many.

~~~
stinkytaco
I mentioned this above, but I wonder if they are trying to stymie scalpers.

------
shultays
People bashing retropie and says that this is a replacement for it but that is
not true. It has only 30 games, no way of buying new games and (probably?) no
controller support. If new nes had all this it would be an insta-buy for me
but currently it is just a bad console.

I am all for supporting developers, hell I made a homebrew nes game and earned
some money with it. But this thing is useless compared to what retropie does.

I would consider buying a second hand one just to use its case / controllers
though.

------
andrew_wc_brown
What I did was buy a for $80 bucks the original console. $20 for a new pin so
games played right away, and got a 150 in 1 cartridge.

30 games? Pfff.

------
xutopia
The timing couldn't be better. My daughter is turning 7 just before Xmas and
this is going under the tree!

~~~
clw8
Cool that your daughter is willing to play retro games (I assume), I tried to
get my teenage nephews to play FF7 and as soon as they saw the blocky graphics
they noped the f out. Sigh.

~~~
JoshTriplett
The funny thing is, FF7 (and other early 3d games) aged far worse than early
_2d_ games. There's a resurgence in indie platformers in the style of 2d
games, while most of the 3d games from the N64/Playstation era just look
outdated.

~~~
comex
As someone too young to have played FF7 when it first came out, I recently
tried to play the PC port, but I just couldn't get used to the graphics... I
don't know of any other famous game that's _that_ ugly. Anything sprite-based
looks just fine to me, and when it comes to 3D, even Nintendo's N64 classics,
while they take some getting used to, aren't as absurdly blocky-looking as
FF7. Maybe I'll try again some time, but I suspect I'll end up waiting for the
remake.

~~~
briHass
I actually have just, over the past few months, been playing all the Final
Fantasy/Square games that I never experienced. I played them in the following
order: FF4 (USA FF2), FF6 (USA FF3), Secret of Mana, Chrono Trigger, FF5, and
FF7. I just started FF9.

I have to agree that FF7/FF9 was a huge adjustment from a graphics
perspective. The 3D-ish characters are ugly and the camera angle/distance
makes certain areas feel like guiding ants around. I doubt I will continue
with FF9...I may just pick up the Dragon Warrior (Quest) games instead.

The SNES era really stands out to me as the high-water mark for JRPGs

~~~
jerf
"The SNES era really stands out to me as the high-water mark for JRPGs"

I'd have to put the high-water mark at the PS2. The PS1 era was confused, but
they mostly figured things out again for the PS2.

That said, the genre remains alive and well anyhow. Once everybody but Square
accepted that you don't need to try to make every single one a graphical
extravaganza, they picked back up again. (I don't know what I'd call the
flagship series nowadays but I can tell you it is _not_ Final Fantasy
anymore.)

~~~
clw8
I really wish jRPG developers would just give up on expensive 3D graphics and
go the way of Ni no Kuni and Saga Frontier 2. Suits the genre perfectly.

------
utw
It doesn't have Faxanadu! Am I the only one missing it? Btw, a lot of games
were unknown to me. I used to play Zelda II, which is a REALLY good game and
the Marios, but I hardly remember the others. Maybe I have to blame the
Italian importer at the time...

------
rocky1138
Balloon Fight was likely included because it was programmed by the late
Nintendo CEO, Satoru Iwata.

------
kp1234321
Would anybody else much rather get a raspberry pi and $30 in supplies to make
it themself?

~~~
pcsanwald
I recently did this. I bought a case, a controller, an SD card, and other
stuff detailed in Jeff Atwood's Retropie blog post. I hooked all this up to my
TV, installed retropie, FTP'd ROMs over, and...

The gamepad I'm using works in emulation station, but doesn't work when I'm in
the ROM. apparently it's due to thi issue:
[https://github.com/RetroPie/RetroPie-
Setup/issues/564](https://github.com/RetroPie/RetroPie-Setup/issues/564)

I still haven't fixed it because I can't bring myself to screw around
debugging a linux system after a long day of coding.

So, I have no doubts that many people can and should use a retropie. But, my
childhood gaming experiences didn't involve the location of the
RetroArchs/config folder, and I'd really rather my attempt to relive that
experience as an adult didn't, either.

~~~
madlynormal
I too recently went down this route, while my experience with Retropie was
relatively smooth, I'd would recommend also giving Recalbox and Lakka a try, I
feel they're a bit more polished atm (at the cost of limited configuration).
Recalbox uses EmulationStation simular to Retropie, while Lakka uses libretro.
I settled on Recalbox.

------
drawkbox
Insta-buy, just wish the cords for the controllers were a bit longer but I
guess they kept it real. Only real bummer is no Contra (they have the sequel),
Metal Gear, Cobra Triangle or Blaster Master, maybe next batch.

~~~
toast0
> Only real bummer is no Contra (they have the sequel)

I wish they would have put Contra instead of Super C, and Life Force
(simultaneous two-player) instead of Gradius :(

~~~
muterad_murilax
Or even better, Probotector and Probotector II: Return of the Evil Forces (the
European and Australian versions of Contra and Super C that replaced the main
dude-bros with robotic soldiers)! :)

------
fiatjaf
I had the original cartridge of this Zelda, which I played a lot without
realizing it was already a pretty famous game (with the SNES sequence already
out). A friend of mine lost the cartridge. I forgive him now.

------
fiatjaf
The fact is that no one would ever buy a "Playstation Classic".

~~~
disease
I'd be interested in Metal Gear Solid and Symphony of the Night but little
else.

It's funny how some consoles or eras of gaming have aged better than others. I
think the best Dreamcast and N64 games hold up pretty well despite being from
roughly the same early 3D era. Maybe it's just the old '95% of everything is
crap' rule.

~~~
jerf
The Dreamcast is significantly more powerful than a PS1. It's much closer to
the PS2. IIRC it's actually better than a PS2 on a couple of specific specs,
though the PS2 is generally more powerful.

At the risk of insulting some people's nostalgia, I _never_ thought the PS1
looked good. I was in my late teens at the time and didn't have any consoles,
but I remember seeing the commercials on TV. Problem is, the PS1 could
theoretically do 3D, but it didn't really do it very _well_ , so a lot of
games would do 15fps in order to put more graphics on the screen. But they
still didn't look very _good_ , and even back then I could tell that 15fps
wasn't really enough to play a game.

It is true that it looked better at the time than it does now, but even at the
time a lot of us were underwhelmed.

------
n-gauge
Anyone know if the emulator in this allows the -1 world trick in super Mario
Bros? I have the wii u vc version but that doesn't...

~~~
jedimastert
From everything I've heard, it's a bit-for-bit emulation, so probably?

------
nickysielicki
So Nintendo is presumably just packaging some kind of modified FOSS emulator
with their games?

[https://www.nintendo.com/corp/legal.jsp#emergence](https://www.nintendo.com/corp/legal.jsp#emergence)

I'd love to see someone rip the firmware out of this thing and see what FLIRT
can see. It would be pretty ironic if they sold the same emulators that
they've been against for years.

~~~
schwarze_pest
Apparently, NERD aka Nintendo European Research and Development developed a
new emulator.

[http://www.nintendolife.com/news/2016/08/nes_classic_edition...](http://www.nintendolife.com/news/2016/08/nes_classic_edition_will_feature_a_brand_new_emulator_developed_by_nerd)

~~~
rasz_pl
its not new, it has same audio distortion as the wii one

------
honkhonkpants
It's funny that the NES Classic has an HDMI output, and the Wii has a
composite video output.

~~~
toast0
The Wii came with a composite cable for maximum compatibility and component
video for high quality. In 2006, many people still had CRTs with no HDMI and
there's not a whole lot of visible difference between component and hdmi.

In 2016, HDMI is a much better choice. Leaving it out would be strange, and
saving the cost of outputting analog is worth it.

------
gnarbarian
if they released this with the entire NES library on it I would pay more.

------
colordrops
Seems quite a bit larger than it needs to be.

------
wineisfine
I wish someone would also do this for C64.

~~~
bane
[https://www.amazon.com/Commodore-64-30-Games-One-
Joystick/dp...](https://www.amazon.com/Commodore-64-30-Games-One-
Joystick/dp/B000701CSM)

------
Keyframe
I have no luck pre-ordering one in Europe

------
crench
there goes my winter.

------
dpeterson
I can't tell if the part under "The Legend of Zelda" is sarcasm or I'm really
that old:

"Never heard of this one. Doesn’t look very good IMHO."

Really? When I think of Nintendo I think of "The Legend of Zelda".

~~~
daveguy
It was sarcasm. It is the most recognizable game title in the world. His
ProTip for Zelda II is a reference to a fluke character name [0]. The author
definitely knows the original, The Legend of Zelda, and gave it that review as
acknowledgement that Zelda needs no review.

[0]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/I_am_Error](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/I_am_Error)

